# NZS Co "Rimutaka"



## Terry Rose (Jul 26, 2006)

my father signed on 16thJuly 1926 victoria docks for voy to New Zealand and discharged 11th Dec 1926 i.e.the voy seeming to take 148 days. he stayed on for further seven voyages until late 1929 . These subsequemt voyages took approx 120/130 days. Can anyone advise why first voyage in 1926 took 148 days. Rimutaka at some stage in her career suffered a fire at sea. Was it in 1926??? ps my father joined in 1926 as scullion then in 1929 joined rangitata staying with her until 1934 when he signed off in New Zealand


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Terry
Please find

RIMUTAKA 1900 
RIMUTAKA was built by Wm Denny, Dumbarton in 1900 for NZSCo. She was a 7,765 gross ton ship, twin screw, 14 knots, accommodation for 40-1st, 50-2nd and 250-3rd class passengers. She commenced London - Cape Town - Auckland - Wellington sailings on 3/1/1901 and continued on this service until 1920 except for the war years. On 23/12/1920 she commenced Southampton - Panama - Auckland - Wellington voyages and started her last sailing on this route on 15/11/1929. She was scrapped the following year.

Cannot find anything of a fire onboard for 1926 but I believe she was on the Imigrant run by then and could possibly have more ports of call on her schedule. Will keep on looking.


----------



## Terry Rose (Jul 26, 2006)

*"Rimutaka"*

Hi Gydnia, Many thanks for filling in my knowledge of this vessel. I was unaware that Rimutaka started another voy in Nov 1929. My father signed off on 31st October then joined Rangitata[maiden voyage?] 22nd Nov at Southampton. 
Cheers


----------



## raybnz (Sep 10, 2005)

My father immigrated to New Zealand on board the Rimutaka in 1922 after discharging from the Royal Navy. 

There is a good model of the vessel in the Maritime Museum at Auckland.


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Terry Rose said:


> Hi Gydnia, Many thanks for filling in my knowledge of this vessel. I was unaware that Rimutaka started another voy in Nov 1929. My father signed off on 31st October then joined Rangitata[maiden voyage?] 22nd Nov at Southampton.
> Cheers


Terry
Please find following on Rangitata

The passenger/cargo vessel RANGITATA is delivered in 1929 by the Glasgow yard to New Zealand Shipping Comp; she was one of three sister-vessels on a four-weekly service between England and New Zealand via the Panama Canal, making the voyage in 32 days. From 04-12-1939 until 15-08-1946 requisitioned as a personnel ship with a capacity of 2.600 troops. She will sail until 1962.


----------

